# Waterproof fly box



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

What are y’all using for a nice & dry fly box? Been using a basic cliff box for some years and end u having some collateral damage to my flies every now and then due to saltwater finding it’s way in. I know there’s something better out there just haven’t found it yet.


----------



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

Montana Fly Company makes a great waterproof boat box. Same size as the Cliff Bugger Beast. Montana Fly Company


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I take a Plano waterproof container and glue foam sheets in it. You can make it in a few minutes and for what the patagucci boxes go for you can make several. I also make big fly boxes the same way from the Made in USA Plano pistol cases. $6-7 online and 6mm foam is about a dollar a sheet. Use some brush on or spray contact cement to adhere the foam to the inside.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

C&F, exclusively.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Plano 3700. Waterproof. Clear. Doesn't mangle your claws or weedguards. 9 bucks.
They have them in plenty of sizes too.


Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

JHawth42 said:


> Montana Fly Company makes a great waterproof boat box. Same size as the Cliff Bugger Beast. Montana Fly Company


Heard from a lot that those aren’t much more waterproof than a clif


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you wading with a fly box? Splashes from waves or rain?


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Umpqua's new boxes are waterproof. The payload box is really nice, and they also make a plano style box. I have started using those especially for flies with weedguards.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you wading with a fly box? Splashes from waves or rain?


No Im not usually wading with a box. Just water splashes I guess or from sitting in a wet hatch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

nice


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

On my boat, my flies are in Flambeau and Plano trays kept in a fishpond Thunderhead boat bag.

On foot, my flies are in C&F boxes in a fishpond Thunderhead lumbar pack.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of my tackle that I’m using, flies, lures, leadheads, etc, goes in a small cooler with a waffle grid on the bottom so that any water that comes in can’t reach the gear. Coolers by design are mostly dry by design...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> All of my tackle that I’m using, flies, lures, leadheads, etc, goes in a small cooler with a waffle grid on the bottom so that any water that comes in can’t reach the gear. Coolers by design are mostly dry by design...


But where do you keep all those limits of fish you are going to fillet for your clients Bob? Haha


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use this one on my skiff from MFC large waterproof box. It's not deep enough if you have really big flies, say 2/0 or larger but works excellent for 90% of the flies I'm throwing for specks, reds, sheepies, etc. I keep all of my flies in Large Clif boxes in my fish room organized by type of pattern, ie shrimp and crabs, baitfish, topwater, tarpon and bluewater. I grab the flies I want to use and put them in the MFC box to put on the boat. Anyway, this keeps me from taking a couple hundred flies in all the fly boxes just so I can choose to throw 3 or 4 flies. The method to my madness is that I can look at my Clif boxes and see what I need to tie to replentish what patterns I'm running low on.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Plano 3700. Waterproof. Clear. Doesn't mangle your claws or weedguards. 9 bucks.
> They have them in plenty of sizes too.
> 
> 
> Access to this page has been denied.


I have been using those for years


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I just use a pistol case with some slit foam for a boat box. Serves me just fine, although i do admire those nice ones.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The cooler that holds the gear is pretty small - the cooler that holds the fish (and all of our drinks as well as my customer's food (I don't eat when I'm working on the water...) is an 80qt Engel... To be able to keep fish where our drinks are? Easy to do - every fish we're keeping goes in a plastic garbage bag before it goes in the cooler - keeps my cooler nice and clean as well... We rarely keep more than a meal's worth of fish for the table so it works out pretty well..


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

The MFC boxes suck. The middle flap always pops out and the metal pins on the latches are not stainless.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I take the yellow zero rust tabs and glue one or two in each box I have, fly and regular tackle.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/world-wide-sportsman-xl-fly-box


Have two of these and love them. Got them on sale for $35


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Plano 3700. Waterproof. Clear. Doesn't mangle your claws or weedguards. 9 bucks.
> They have them in plenty of sizes too.
> 
> 
> Access to this page has been denied.


Have a bunch of these, they work good


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

I second plano 3700, cant beat the waterproof and they hold a bunch of flies and doesn't mess up weed guards.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

those plano boxes look to be pretty good.
I might try a couple...


----------



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

whoislang said:


> Heard from a lot that those aren’t much more waterproof than a clif


Nah they have a o-ring on the inside to create a seal. Mines been dunked a few times and no rust on my hooks yet


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I picked up one from Hadrell’s that they re-branded with their logo. Not sure who makes it but its really nice...two sided with clear lids and water tight. I have an MFC as well and prefer the one I got from Hadrell’s. 




whoislang said:


> What are y’all using for a nice & dry fly box? Been using a basic cliff box for some years and end u having some collateral damage to my flies every now and then due to saltwater finding it’s way in. I know there’s something better out there just haven’t found it yet.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

For flies on the boat, I also use various Plano boxes including the watertight 3700 already mentioned. I learned from experience, those Plano-style boxes will fly out of a boat when motoring back to the ramp in the evening. They fit perfectly in my Simms boat bag.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Water Bound said:


> I picked up one from Hadrell’s that they re-branded with their logo. Not sure who makes it but its really nice...two sided with clear lids and water tight. I have an MFC as well and prefer the one I got from Hadrell’s.


I picked up a couple of the same ones when TCA closed. They’ve been great










No manufacturer that I could find


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Because I also fly fish inland streams and must hike and sometimes cross a river or stream, I got a Fishpond waterproof sling pack. I can keep all my flies, reels, and other small tools, etc. in that, and you don’t need waterproof containers. I can strap it to my poling platform and take out whatever I need to wade. Just a few flies that I know I will have to wash off anyway, everything else stays dry.


----------



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

(246) How To Keep Your Flies And Jigs Looking Like New - YouTube 
Anyone use this method?


----------

